# chivo expiatorio



## Olegaria

Hola a tothom,
Com es diu 'chivo expiatorio' en catala?
Si algu em ajudar, no ho trobo al diccionari.

Gràcies,


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Cap de turc


----------



## Olegaria

Moltes gràcies, Henrik


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

Si vols una traducció més literal, també es pot dir "boc expiatori" o "boc emissari".

_boc 2

1. m. ZOOL. Cabró, mascle de la cabra.
2. m. ADOB. Pell de boc.
3. a. boc expiatori (o boc emissari ) REL. Boc que era enviat al desert després d'haver sigut carregat amb les iniquitats del poble.
b. boc expiatori (o boc emissari ) Víctima expiatòria, persona damunt la qual es carreguen les culpes dels altres. _​
Salut!


----------



## ildure

No era 'chivo expiatorio' en castellà :?

Jo també em quedo amb 'cap de turc'


----------



## Enric Pérez

Ok, però... d'on vé l'expressió "Cap de turc"? Tinc curiositat, i no l'he trobat ni a la Viquipèdia ni al diccionari català.

Algú sap si en castellà també es diu quelcom semblant?


----------



## kermitees

Doncs sí, en castellà es diu "Cabeza de turco".
De fet, si busques "Cabeza" al diccionari d'espanyol del Wordreference, trobaràs:

cabeza 
12. cabeza de turco Véase chivo expiatorio


----------



## kermitees

però tampoc tinc idea d'on ve l'expressió castellana...


----------



## Enric Pérez

Buscant a google "cabeza de turco" he trobat una explicació. Us la transcric: 

*La expresión “ser cabeza de turco” (servir de tête de turc) nació en Francia y pronto se difundió en España y América. Proviene de las ferias de diversiones y se debe a los juegos de tiro al muñeco. En ellos nunca faltaba alguna vestido de turco: quien lo descabezaba o le volteaba el fez rojo ganaba un premio. Hoy, hacer de alguien la cabeza de turco es endilgarle la culpa de otros. Una cabeza fácil de arrancar y que siempre viene bien para no perder la propia.*

"Si non e vero, e ben trobatto"


----------

